# How long have you owned your fishing boat?



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

I read in another thread about how long someone owned their current fishing boat an it got me to thinking how long I have owned mine.

The question is: How long have you owned your primary fishing boat, the boat that you use mostly for fishing activity?

I bought my little 16' Lund new in 1987, 32 years ago. I repowered it in 2018 with a modern 4-stroke, but outside of that and some new electronics it's pretty much the same as the day I bought it. It's the only boat I fish from, usually between 50-75 trips per year.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

My Alumacraft Lunker 16 was bought new in 1999, knock on wood haven’t had any issue with it or the 40 hp Nissan motor


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I bought my 1995 Grady White in 2007


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

I have owned the Magnum Lure for 20 years, bought it in 1999 and had never had a fishing pole on it before I purchased it (97 Starcraft 2513 cruiser). Now it has caught 1000's of fish and even won a few items and a little money.
I spent an average of 20 nights on the boat per year.


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

I bought my 17' Lund Co in 2014 new. I mostly trout fished before that. A buddy took me walleye trolling and caught 18 in 2hours and I was hooked. I've had several people that wanted to buy it from me, but I haven't gave in yet. Which is unusual for me because after a few years I get bored and move on to something else. It's five years this month.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

I think a better question would be. How many hours do put on your motor each season? I begin fishing April 1 and my last day of the season is Thanksgiving morning. Here in southern Michigan, Last year I put 900 hours on my Honda 20 with only two trips up north to Intermediate Lake. Will make another trip 1st weekend in October for only 4 days.

hal


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

I bought my little 16' Lund new in 1987, 32 years ago. I repowered it in 2018 with a modern 4-stroke, but outside of that and some new electronics it's pretty much the same as the day I bought it. It's the only boat I fish from, usually between 50-75 trips per year.[/QUOTE]


Ironically, my dad bought a 16' Lund brand new in 1987 also, but passed away 25 years ago and the boat came to me. I still own it today and use it weekly, during soft water months. I also upgraded the electronics and trolling motor, but still have the original 30 hp Envinrude on the back, and it still runs perfectly. Wish I had a four stroke, but "if aint't broke, don't fix it" is what dad always said.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

fishgod said:


> I also upgraded the electronics and trolling motor, but still have the original 30 hp Envinrude on the back, and it still runs perfectly. Wish I had a four stroke, but "if aint't broke, don't fix it" is what dad always said.


Mine came with a 30HP Johnson. It ran great and had no problems, but since I generally fish alone and at night in the St. Clair River I though it time to reduce risk. The 30HP Suzuki I installed sure is nice.


----------



## fishindad (Mar 11, 2009)

Bought my Alumacraft Magnum 165 SC in 2003. Merc 90HP 2-stroke, still running strong, knock on wood. Only upgrades have been electronics and MinnKota iPilot with Link and Spot Lock. Oh and a new trailer this Spring.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I ran a 2001 Lund Rebel 1650 from 2006 to 2018. It was repowered twice - Yamaha F25 up to a Merc 50 four stroke piece of junk, and finally to a 25 hp Etec. The boat is still stirring in my back yard as I haven’t hard the heart to sell it. It still doesn’t leak a drop even after floating in a slip for 8 months last year.

Now I’m in year one of the new toy.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I went in with my father in law before he died in '92. So it must have been 86 ish.
The motor took a dump a few yrs ago & I bought a used one. 1958 18 horse power johnson seahorse


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm only at about a year old right now with a 2017 Alumacraft Sport Classic bought new in 2018, and a 2019 Tohatsu(Honda) 90 hp, but I've used the heck out of it since buying it.
I like it a lot, it works for me including the dock bump that peeled the side graphic enough so that I had to buy a "Walleye Hunter" sticker to cover it.


----------



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I had a good 15 yr run with my 84 24’8 trophy, Repowered 1 time from 305 to 350 . Still runs Still floats still have it and that’s the longest I have ever owned any. I have a new streak started that gets all my attention 19 Lund crossover. Probably Should sell the old tank I know it’s got some good years left in it for the right person, just so many memories to let it go


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

My current boat is a 2003 Lund Fisherman (20 footer, 200 Yamaha/15 kicker) that I bought in 2010. It only had 48 hours on the engine when I bought it, so it was really almost brand new. It was a repo and had sat for 5 years with no use. 4 new batteries, new trolling motor, new electronics, impeller, full tune-ups (main and kicker), 4 tires for the trailer and a new cover and it was like a new boat. 

My previous boat was a 1995 Champion Fishunter (19 footer with a 200 Merc, 15 hp kicker) that I bought in 2000. I sold it in 2010 when I bought the Lund. 

Before that, I had my Dad's old Lund Tyee (1981) (17.5 footer) with a 115 Suzuki.

So I generally keep them pretty long, and they hold their value when you don't buy them new.


----------



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice lineup of rigs slim shady. Them older fishermen sure look nice for there age. That’s gotta **** n get with that 200 hanging off the back, is it a package motor with the same paint job as the boat?


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Bought my 1700 Lund Explorer new in March of 2007. It has a Merc 115, 4 stroke with efi. Rides on a 4 bunk Shorelander trailer. I don't even want to comment on how flawless this entire rig has been, nock on wood!! Has never leaked a drop of water. It is fished hard in Mar, Apr, May, and early June. Then again in Sept, and Oct.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

2008 Ranger Angler 1860VS, bought new. Longest I ever had a boat. Still love it.
2006 Lund SSV 14 Bought used in 2016 (?). Wife loves it, it doesn't go too fast and we use it on some beautiful waters. 
One day it will be replaced with the right used Whaler 13 W/40hp 4 stroke when I stumble into it.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

ESOX said:


> 2008 Ranger Angler 1860VS, bought new. Longest I ever had a boat. Still love it.
> 2006 Lund SSV 14 Bought used in 2016 (?). Wife loves it, it doesn't go too fast and we use it on some beautiful waters.
> One day it will be replaced with the right used Whaler 13 W/40hp 4 stroke when I stumble into it.


Shoeman will sell his whaler next year. He swaps boats like women buy shoes! LOL


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's my Lund 1625 Rebel. Bought new in 2010. Starts right up when I turn the key and it doesn't leak a drop. I did upgrade the electronic stuff and had to replace the transom tie down straps once. I keep her stored indoors and she looks almost new except where I've chipped the paint a couple of times. Had some bad fuel problems but learned my lesson. The picture is a few years old but she looks the same. Still a great boat...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Shoeman will sell his whaler next year. He swaps boats like women buy shoes! LOL


I used to have a 13 classic. Someone took a damn chainsaw to the transom to steal the bolted on outboard!


----------



## mooneyedude (Jan 31, 2011)

2000 Crestliner 1750 fish hawk with 90 hp mercury still running good when I sold it two weeks ago as I upgraded to a new 2018 Ranger vs1782wt with a 150 hp mercury in February awesome boat on the big water and the wife loves it.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

mooneyedude said:


> and the wife loves it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


And that my fellow sportsmen is the key! I even had to talk my wife out of a couple. A 35 what foot flybridge? 

Nice though...lol with twin stations it would have been nice. Nope single on the bridge. Getting tossed while she’s sipping Asti in the salon. Hell no!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When I was a kid my family had a 15' 1959 Lone star Malibu with a 35 horse Evinrude, a 12' rowboat with a 7.5 horse. and a heavy glass square stern barge canoe and a couple Sportyaks that all shared a 3hp. the Lone Star lasted into the 80s. I gave the 12 ' to a member here who at thhat time had a young family and a load of college debt. the sportyaks dissapeared in a tornado in eastern Macomb County in the early 80s. The lone survivor, the canoe is up at a buddy's place in Kaleva. My current boats, one was purchased new in 2008, the other, a 2006, was purchased in 2016 or 17. 

Hours on the gas motors pale in comparison the the hours on the electrics.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought my 1999 Lowe Sea Nymph 18ft brand new in 1999 with 90HP Johnson and still using her today.LOVE MY BOAT.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

ESOX said:


> I used to have a 13 classic. Someone took a damn chainsaw to the transom to steal the bolted on outboard!


Jeepers! Now that's crazy! Ouch!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

2 years now, unless someone wants to trade me an 18 foot aluminum for a 15 foot shallow water duck/bass boat lol


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

ajkulish said:


> 2 years now, unless someone wants to trade me an 18 foot aluminum for a 15 foot shallow water duck/bass boat lol


I’m waiting for the first yahoo to offer you a 18 foot canoe on that trade.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Only about a month now, but I plan on keeping this one awhile . The last one was a 17 foot fisher I had for 5 years loved the boat but couldn't refuse this one when it came up .


----------



## WallyWorld (Sep 6, 2016)

I owned my first boat, a 1994 StarCraft Superfisherman w/75 hp Mariner for 7 years, just sold 3 months ago. Bought used because I had started fishing for bass with friends. That turned into a love to fish, and now I am mainly a walleye fisherman. The new to me boat is a 2006 Lund Pro V 1800 w/ 175 verado. I have currently owned it for a little over a year, and will sell it for a down payment on my next boat as soon as I have it paid off. Not that I don't like it because it certainly is an awesome boat, but because I fish religiously and would love to get some money out of it before I beat it into the ground.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

ESOX said:


> When I was a kid my family had a 15' 1959 Lone star Malibu with a 35 horse Evinrude, a 12' rowboat with a 7.5 horse. and a heavy glass square stern barge canoe and a couple Sportyaks that all shared a 3hp. the Lone Star lasted into the 80s. I gave the 12 ' to a member here who at thhat time had a young family and a load of college debt. the sportyaks dissapeared in a tornado in eastern Macomb County in the early 80s. The lone survivor, the canoe is up at a buddy's place in Kaleva. My current boats, one was purchased new in 2008, the other, a 2006, was purchased in 2016 or 17.
> 
> Hours on the gas motors pale in comparison the the hours on the electrics.


I have a 35 hp Johnson that I took off a Lone Star of about that vintage..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

I inherited my boat when my father-in-law passed away from cancer in the early 90's. The boat will 48 years old this year. It is still reliable and I trust it fishing on Lake Michigan this time of year.

My father-in-law was a big salmon fisherman and fished by the Singing Bridge in the boat. I found some downriggers from the same era and have them on the boat, which is sort of cool. I also have one of his salmon rods and it seems to always be the rod that catches them when I use the boat on the big lake.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I've had my boat for 20 years this season, 17' Lund Angler SS. Still runs well, put new electronics on this season, but otherwise it's the same boat.


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

Will be 12 years this coming November.It's a '89 16 foot alumacraft.Has a 2001 60 Merc on the back.
Bought it from an older fallaw,well who just got too old.I'm the 2nd owner.

Other than normal maintenance,only had to re-place the throttle cables.

The only time it's outside,is to and from the waters.Which is about once a week.The rest,shes in the pole barn.


----------



## knotforcharter (Feb 4, 2014)

I have owned my 16.5 Crestliner Nordic with 50 HP Evenvrude for 10 years. Love the boat for it's dependability and the storage compartments that I installed. It's over 30 years old and has never leaked a drop. I have it on the sell/trade forum and I hate to see it go. Looking to buy a 19' or a motorhome.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

still have the first boat i bought used, a 1977 14ft. mirro craft in 1979 which makes it 40 years old, which i used a lot now living in northern mi. i also have 2 others, that i use here and there, planning on getting rid of the bigger of the three next year, 19.5 4 winns with a 5.0 v8.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

I fish out of my 1975 white Starcraft kingfisher boat which i bought new in 1978. Yep i have been fishing this boat for 41 years and i see no reason to change that. Have fished this boat in the lakes of lower and upper Mi, Lk Mi, St Clair, ne Indiana lks, North and south Carolina lakes and sounds, many Florida lakes, Tennessee and Alabama river reservoirs, and back to Michigan.
Been through 3 floors, and on the 3rd motor, all johnnyrudes. A fantastic boat, i couldn’t have ask ed for a better boat. 
Cheers to you in fishing!


----------



## Vertical jig (May 14, 2012)

I have a 20 foot 2002 Alumacraft Trophy with a 225 Yamaha Four stroke. Before that a 1988 16 Angler Lund with a merc classic 50...before that 17 foot 1986 Fischer and before that a 1984 Smoker Craft with a 25 johnson. It has been my experience that the Lunds and Alumacrafts were made the best. I fish often and trailer a lot up north and to Wiscconsin....the smokercraft and Fischer were nice if I went 5 or 6 times a year but they didnt hold up to what I put it through....the Lund and Alumacraft have held up over time. The only reason I got rid of the lund was it was too small for the family. Soon my youngest will be out of the house and it will be time to scale down to a 17-18. Rest assured it will be a Lund or Alumacraft.


----------



## branden van dyke (Jun 5, 2018)

2002 14’ tracker with merc 40 4 stroke. Bought in July ‘17. Really like the motor for the size, next one definitely 4 stroke as well. Been itching to get a bigger boat 18+. Looking for Lund alumacraft or crestliner, but can’t argue with what I got when I’m pulling it behind Yukon, putting it in the water, taking it out, and sitting in my garage.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

In 1989 I bought a 88 Starcraft 16' Fishmaster with a Johnson 88Spl. motor that had been repoed by the bank. It has fished walleye on Erie, Sag. Bay, and Ontario, Canada. Salmon at Rogers City, and several Lake Michigan ports, St. Marys river and several inland lakes for various other fish. In 1990 I found a 1988 Sylvan 21' Offshore Fisherman and could not pass it up. That boat has fished Erie, Huron, and up and down the Lake Michigan coast. Averaged 200 to 300hrs. run time per year, I have pulled and rebuilt the 3.0L motor 1 time and added a Johnson 15hp. 4 stroke kicker. Both boats are always housed and are still in good condition and used on a regular basis.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

2019 Crestliner Authority 2050, 4 months now, and the wife loves it (copied that line). This is the 8th boat in 20 years, 2nd brand new one. Hoping to keep this one a long time.


----------

